# Shimano or Sram Derailleur?



## Spikington2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Is there a favored brand with regards to mountain bike derailleurs? A mechanic at performance bike I spoke with today swears by sram but I was curious what everyone else used/preferred? Also if you picked other, what make/model is it? Thanks!


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't used a Shimano MTB rear derailleur in a couple decades, but I much prefer my current X9 (and the X5 it replaced) on my MTB to the Shimano 105 on my road bike. Much more of a mechanical feel, but precise and you can depend on the shift.

I had a Shimano Altus FD on my MTB prior to replacing w/ an X9 and they seem about even at this point as far as their shifting feel and performance goes. Altus I had seemed a bit easier to set up however and can be had for like $4 where as the X9 would run ~$35 for a 2009 model. I might look at getting a Shimano SLX or XT FD if I can't get the X9 cage to quit rubbing the chain on 40% of my cogs in the big/small ring.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I was totally sold on SRAM until Shimano came out with their Shadow models. Now I can go either way, and I don't really have strong feelings anymore on the matter.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I have XTR on one bike X9 on the other and X0 on the third.

The shimmano has a lighter feel to it however I prefer the Sram stuff for some reason I like the hard click of it versus the soft click.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I have XTR on one bike X9 on the other and X0 on the third.

The shimmano has a lighter feel to it however I prefer the Sram stuff for some reason I like the hard click of it versus the soft click.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I run Sram on all my bikes. Prefer the more mechanical feel of Sram, vs the smoother feel of Shimano.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i like both. different feel for sure, but for similar dollars both work great.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I heard you get a little more for the money with sram.


----------



## arigold (Oct 4, 2010)

i just bought a new bike and the seller manage to convince me to use Shimano so i vote for Shimano


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

The new DynaSys stuff is great. I switched from an XT RD, SLX shifters, M542 cassette and SRAM PC971 chain to all XT DynaSys parts, huge difference, shifts amazing. If we're talking 2010 and prior stuff, I'd probably lean towards SRAM, but Shimano's 2011 stuff is much improved.


----------



## BLOWNDFIZ (Sep 1, 2009)

I voted for Shimano...I've never used SRAM because they don't have Rapid Rise and apparently I'm one of the few fans of the RR Derailleurs...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Both and neither...*

Shimano Front Derailer
SRAM Rear Derailer

Both brands work fine. It's personal preference.

The primary reason I run a SRAM rear derailer (with a Shimano cassette) is because I prefer grip shift over triggers.

I don't have derailers on my other mountain bike.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I prefer Sram but my most recent bike came with Shimano and I see no reason to swap out the XT/XTR combo because it works well. I like how the Sram seems to stay in tune better for longer.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

BLOWNDFIZ said:


> I voted for Shimano...I've never used SRAM because they don't have Rapid Rise and apparently I'm one of the few fans of the RR Derailleurs...


I like Rapid Rise too.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't really care who made the derailleur, it's all about the shifters.. so I use sram rear's and shifters, and generally a shimano front.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I like the soft shift so prefer Shimano....


----------



## oilerfan30 (Apr 20, 2005)

Like the poll shows, its about a 50/50 split. 
I'm in SRAM camp after a bad experience with Shimano, but to be honest with you, you can't go wrong either way. 
Anyone who says one of them is leaps and bounds better than the other is just a hardcore fanboy.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I have SRAM x7 on one bike and shimmy xt on another. I like rapid fire shifters better than push push. Also, SRAM requires a deeper push than shimano. My vote goes to shimano, but I would not pass on a bike just because it was spec'd with SRAM.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I prefer the SRAM x9 on my bike to the XT I had previously.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sram X.9, has a stronger spring than shimano. I also prefer Sram Shifters over Shimano.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Shimano.... 


Other than twisties, I've never tried the other "Big S".


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

JonathanGennick said:


> I was totally sold on SRAM until Shimano came out with their Shadow models. Now I can go either way, and I don't really have strong feelings anymore on the matter.


I feel exactly the same way. I've preferred Shimano for a long time but Shimano has seriously stepped up their game lately and I can't be bothered to have a preference anymore because that would be nitpicking. The SLX Shadow medium-cage is an awesome performer for the money, but so is the too often overlooked X.7 (which now comes in short cage for the 1x9 and 1x10 folks)

I do really like grip shifters too, but SRAM made a Shimano-compatible version too


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

JonathanGennick said:


> I was totally sold on SRAM until Shimano came out with their Shadow models.


I've always run Shimano on my bikes, but have demoed Sram.

I do agree that the shadow derailleurs are a nice improvement compared to the old Shimano stuff. Now you can eliminate that long loop of housing at the back, and you eliminate the problem of the derailleur smashing into the frame on some bikes when going over rough stuff.

Sram had those features all along.

So, my conclusion is that now both companies really offer great products. The shifters have a different feel and trigger orientation. Pick whatever puts the biggest grin on your face.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I have sram stuff on all my bikes really wish they'd come out with some sort of STI Integrated shifter/brake lever like all my friends XTR's soo nice!


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

oilerfan30 said:


> ...Anyone who says one of them is leaps and bounds better than the other is just a hardcore fanboy.


Or just was talked into buying one brand so he assumes that one is the best...



arigold said:


> i just bought a new bike and the seller manage to convince me to use Shimano so i vote for Shimano


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I like Shimano's smoother and quieter shifting, but i'm not gonna replace the SRAM XO on my bike with Shimano until it breaks (actually would depend on cost and compatibility). The main thing I dislike about Shimano are their proprietary designs, especially the old XTR chainrings which acted as the spider, cause they wanted to charge $120 for new rings.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I like them both, I have XO, X9,X7, and XTR, XT, SLX. 

XO feels the most positive, clicking is pronounced and angle adjustment is awesome not to mention an option for MatchMaker for Avid brake too. Down the line to X9 and X7 feel almost the same a bit cheapish, but does not effect the performance.

XTR has the most adjustment, and the crisp feel on both trigger, you can grab 3-4 gear either direction. XT, SLX, LX feel almost identical and very close to XTR, just less adjustment down the line.

Adjustment Sram 1:1 is very easy and quick to tune, Shimano 2:1 takes a bit longer to fine tune.

Feel Sram feel very positive both up/down. Shimano is very smooth and quiet. Also has better ergonomic as well, 2-way index shifting offer more shifting in different situation.

Both XO and XTR do not offer gear indicators, Sucks. If my legs are fresh, who cares what gear I'm in, in the middle of the long steep climb, it's nice to know I still have a gear or 2 left to recover.

One of my favorite thing to do when out riding with my brother is attack on the climb, Shimano is best for it as it's very quiet, with a little practice, I can shift up or down with very little noise. So when I go it takes a while for him to react, my attack stick. With Sram he can react as soon as he hears the shifting, especially when I down shift.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Huh, weird. I haven't had any issues dumping or jumping 3 or 4 gears at a time w/ my X9 so far, I don't do it under significant load however. I just have to be quick on the trigger.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sid Nitzerglobin said:


> Huh, weird. I haven't had any issues dumping or jumping 3 or 4 gears at a time w/ my X9 so far, I don't do it under significant load however. I just have to be quick on the trigger.


Yeah, Shimano can drop 3 it either direction at a time. So I can pull the trigger twice and drop 6-7 gears, I don't do it all the time but I know it's there.

BTW, my XO gripshift can shift 8 gears either direction in one swipe as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

mimi1885 said:


> Yeah, Shimano can drop 3 it either direction at a time. So I can pull the trigger twice and drop 6-7 gears, I don't do it all the time but I know it's there.
> 
> BTW, my XO gripshift can shift 8 gears either direction in one swipe as well:thumbsup:


Ahh, I gotcha. So w/ your XTR you just hold in the trigger to multi-shift?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sid Nitzerglobin said:


> Ahh, I gotcha. So w/ your XTR you just hold in the trigger to multi-shift?


Not exactly hold the trigger, but each push of the lever can shift 3-4 gear from start to end, if I just want to shift one gear I just give a quick push or pull, but if I want to shift more I just push longer or all the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

SRAM is cheaper, and older models a lot more so in the x.7-9 range. they also have the thumb shifters, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

wow talk about the chevy and ford agruement.
both these brands put out great products (both get the job done well) but i like the XTR line over the XX or XO, X9's and XT are about equil, and i like the X7 over the LX line. all my bikes have complete Shimanno builds on them and i doubt i will change anything anytime soon


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

X-7 broke off at hanger after 5 months and bought a 2010 replacement. In 3 weeks had it warrantied. Quit shifting to bottom 3 cogs. Maybe I got a bad one. It happens, but made me think about Shimano more. Have a SLX Shadow on my long travel bike and had no problems in a year. I think I just perfer the smooth feeling. Did have to adjust it several times in the first 3 months but after that it seems to be staying tuned.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

SRAM all the way. Running X9 and i prefer it to the Shadow XT i had. I find it easier to adjust as well but the cables are a PINTA to change, at least for me.


----------

